# Nyg Earns his CD



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

YEAH, NYG!
Shiny new letters!​


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You do SUCH a nice job with Nygel. It's really inspiring.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, what great news! congratulations! I love beauty and brains all in one package!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Way to go Nyg!! I'm still going to write "Nyg" though, because all of the other words in the title are too much for me to type (very lazy!)

:dblthumb2:You_Rock_:greenboun:woot2:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Way to go Nyg!! I'm still going to write "Nyg" though, because all of the other words in the title are too much for me to type (very lazy!)
> 
> :dblthumb2:You_Rock_:greenboun:woot2:


Hey, he's NYG to us too! 

My niece was with us at the trials & asked me if I would be mad at Nyg if he didn't do well. My response was "Does your Mom get angry with you if you don't get perfect on your school tests?". I further explained to her that there is always something we can work on and improve and at the end of the day, Nyg would go home with me & I'd love him with all my heart!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! I bet you are so Proud, I know I would be!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your new title! And with great scores too. Way to Go!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats Gwen and Nygel! Well Done!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YIPPEE!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations Gwen and WAY TO GO, NYG!!!!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Congratulations Nyg and Gwen! You must just be so proud of him Gwen. Way to go!!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats Nyg!!!! A job well done!! =]

And you're right...I'm glad to hear he's past that stage where he thinks he's done something wrong in the ring and shuts down. I'm glad to hear also that he's heeling and doing things with a better attitude about it all! don't you wish humans were like that??!?!? haha! 

Once again congrats...now on to Open! =]


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations!!! Sounds like he is more comfortable in the ring too! Will you be continuing on to get his CDX??


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congratulations Gwen & Nyg


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Yay! Congratulations!!! Sounds like he is more comfortable in the ring too! Will you be continuing on to get his CDX??


In our training, we're always working "up". We've been working on all of the open exercises except for the "Drop on Recall" exercise for the past year (want to keep the recall clean for Novice). Now it's just polishing up and then we'll be in the ring again. I hope to have Nyg ready for the Open ring & Razz for the PreCD ring at the same time!

I love training obedience & want to go "all the way". It's a wonderful way to keep yourself active, give your dog that one on one attention and that wonderful team work feeling. Trialing also allows you to meet some wonderful doggie people. Hey, it's addictive!!!!!

(When I was 15 years old, I trained a black labrador retriever to the utility level and earned 2 legs in 2 trials towards her title. Unfortunately, we moved during this time and I lost my training facility & ability to get to trials. We never got her title :-( So sad, as Tonka was an amazing girl who earned both her CD & CDX in 3 trials with 5 first place wins and a second.)


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Way to go Nyg, CD! Hope that you are displaying your title and placement ribbons in the front window! Whoo!


----------

